

Making Sure the Next Zuckerberg or Gates Stays Put at Harvard - amirmc
http://allthingsd.com/20120127/making-sure-the-next-zuckerberg-or-gates-stays-put-at-harvard/

======
steve-howard
> The irony of the pair of legendary entrepreneurs dropping out — decades
> apart — of the even more legendary university to start two of tech most
> significant companies, Facebook and Microsoft.

Not only do I not spot irony, I have no idea what that sentence fragment was
meant to convey. Somehow I doubt, too, that the reason some wildly successful
entrepreneurs dropped out is because they wanted to move to the West Coast.

~~~
vessenes
Did you go to Harvard? If you did, you would find it ironic, since Harvard
students and alums believe it is the best and smartest place on earth.

I generalize, but only a little.

------
vessenes
This article misses the interesting commentary, at least on Zuckerberg. The
reality is that the capital dynamics in Boston for companies like Facebook
were just nothing like those in SV when Zuck moved. They are now arguably
worse, I'd say, (although I'm a bit removed, having moved west a few years
ago).

It's doubtful Facebook would exist in its current form without Silicon Valley;
it was and is something special in the startup eco-system; a small angel fund
at Harvard won't change that, even a little bit.

------
amirmc
This seems like a great idea on the surface but I really wonder if companies
like Facebook or Microsoft would have become what they are, if they'd stuck
around.

I'm not convinced they would but it'd be nice to be proved wrong.

------
joezydeco
So is the idea here that the next Zuckerberg or Gates would contribute heavily
to the Harvard Endowment Fund if they had graduated instead of dropping out?

~~~
joelgrus
Either that or that they wouldn't have to go through life burdened by the
stigma of never having graduated college.

